# How long do you usually have off between cycles?



## Geordie1436114498 (Feb 1, 2005)

*How long do you stay off the gear between cycles?*​
Up to one month3714.07%One to two months6825.86%Two to three months5420.53%Over three months5922.43%The exact amount of time you were on gear4517.11%


----------



## Geordie1436114498 (Feb 1, 2005)

I hear different things from different guys in the gym. Some say the longer you stay off the better the results will be when you go back on. Some say if you stay off too long you lose your gains too much so you shouldnt stay off to long. Some say if you have done a 10wk course then have 10wks off.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well what most people suggest is time on + PCT = time off but how many stick to this im unsure. I usually atleast stay off for the time period ive been on but maybe miss out adding in the PCT and classing it as time on.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

your supposed to come off? oh fck


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

the time on equals time off thing has largely been an internet fed phenomena over the years,there is no actual proper reasoning behind it,only here say,general opinion folk lore lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i take at least twice as long as i was on most of the time...i believe in getting my body returning totally to normal and making sure...i'm totally natural again...and push myself to my total peak naturally before going on a cycle again!!!!

so if i was on a 12 week cycle,you'd find i take at least 5-6months off,if not longer!!!!

i did a 7 1/2 monther...about 4 1/2 yr ago...thought i couldnt do another cycle til i had my lumps removed so i had probably 4 1/2 years off...grown brilliantly,now i'm starting back...seriously...i reckon its best to let your body have time to normalise...bring back it natural state of homeostasis!!!!

but this may vary with person to person,as we are all different!!!!

i just believe in getting back to total return,where everything has had a chance to resume original levels,status,size and function before tampering with your body again!!!!

my opinion,you will get loads of different opinions of course!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

weeman said:


> the time on equals time off thing has largely been an internet fed phenomena over the years,there is no actual proper reasoning behind it,only here say,general opinion folk lore lol


So, adrenal fetigue, compromised lipid profiles as well as severe testicular atrophy are not solid reasoning, not to mention compromised ligiment and joints from heavy lifting?

Connective tissue depending on the gear does in fact get comrpomised.

There is good evidence for time off, unless you are on TRT.

Depth of supression at one point would make it very difficult for a full recovery.

Maintenance doses of TRT are around 100mg a week of cypionate, many do not follow this dose, but double that, over time this can further supress the HPTA.

I am working with a guy right now for recovery, he is comming around but we have done a second PCT and he is still on the low end.

Did you know it can take up to one year and even longer for full recovery?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Not fair:crying: i can't play this game.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Not fair:crying: i can't play this game.


No such word as can't! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> So, adrenal fetigue, compromised lipid profiles as well as severe testicular atrophy are not solid reasoning, not to mention compromised ligiment and joints from heavy lifting?
> 
> Connective tissue depending on the gear does in fact get comrpomised.
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But, the funny thing is that there is a way around all of this with a good plan, for instance dont use the substances that are very supressive, or if you have to you can use test at the back end waiting for the metabolites from the surpressive gears to clear.

A good PCT can restore the HPTA in just 45 days.

Better gains are made when recovered and you use gear, than staying on forever.

I know guys that stay on, I know guys that do burst cruise too.

Unless you are far outside of your genetic dispositon, there is not good reason to stay on.............None.....

I myself have had medical problems associated with steroid use, I have friends that have been on for 10 years, he has problems as well, I have no bones going into an indepth discussion on this from first hand experiances.


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

Out of interest Scott, whats longest you have stayed on and how long did it take to recover(did you get blood work done also).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

thevoice said:


> Out of interest Scott, whats longest you have stayed on and how long did it take to recover(did you get blood work done also).


Longest was 13 weeks, I have done smaller doses for 10 months and even at base values you still will get supression.

One time It took so fcuking long I went back on low dose to ride out the deca metabolites and then did a PCT and recovered in 45 days.

A tren and test cycle along with mast, I did a PCT and didnt feel right, (I feel I did not use enough HCG to regain full testicular function), and that was low as varified by blood tests, I did another PCT and recovered in 6 weeks as varified by blood work.

I can tell you what I do notice, this last PCT went great, best one ever, but I did use HCG during the cycle and did use it during PCT, fantastic results, but a month later I felt my T levels were a bit low, so I did very low dose aromasin and think it is helping. I dont want to run to the doc every time my levels appear low as they have all my records on file and I have admitted using before.

I can tell many ways if my T levels are normal, morning wood, skin is oily, libido, and the overall way I feel.

I was not getting morning wood the last month, but now with low dose aromosin I for the last two nights have been getting it.

I drink beer, so I do feel this drives up estrogen and potentially might play a role here.

After all men tend to gain bodyfat and more aromitization can occur, this compromises T production.

I am 49 and I always ask my buddies my age at work if they get morning wood and most all say no, but my brother winger does, so I feel I should.

I like being on, but I hate to jab, and I hate the higher than normal blood pressure, so I got to take meds while on, sadly the meds tend to make me gain weight.

I like being off actually, it is easy and hastle free.

I do want to be on GH though, I just cant afford it right now with our economy in the toilet.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol scott i wasnt saying anyone should stay on constantly either,my very first post on this thread is ment in jest lol.

i admitadly DO stay on for far too long,but thats one of my weaknesses,i let my own mind get the better of me within a week of coming off (which is rediculous i know) and i end up just staying on,this year so far in total i think i have been off maybe 6-7 wks at a push,and 5 of those weeks were only recently(i've been back on cycle now for 3 weeks and most likely wont come back off now till after may next year) again i dont recomend anyone doing that and on my own head be it if anything untoward happens to me.

The problem is i know better,i'm good at dishing out advice of what proper protocol is and what they should and shouldnt do but i am utterly sh1t at taking my own advice,basically because of psychological insecurities i have talked myself into.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is a nice honest answer:thumbup1:

First cycle was 15 months long (i am not included two breaks of around 6-8 weeks as i dont think thats a proper break), doses started at 30mg var then was usually 500mg test with a small amount of anabolics also went up to a stupid 1400mg of crappy prop which left me with an abcess which got me sick followed by 6 months off.

Reason i stayed on so long was there was never a good time to take a long time rest between pling shows, also i had just finished school and besides a bit of part time work i had nothing else going in my life, no gf, no school.....nothing so i wanted to get as far as possible as fast as possible. This was from age 19-20, body weight was between 90-100kg.

Second was 16 weeks long with 4 months off. Age 21, body weight between 100-105kg....i had taken about 4 months off training so thats why there wasnt a rapid increase. Here i went up in dose and tried 1g test with deca but i am very unsure how good my gear was as i always got very swollen and sick after each shot i did grow but what actually was in there is another question.

Third was 6 months which was a long diet (i was going to do a show) then a rebound doses were for the majority 500mg test. Age just turned 22, weight between 93-106kg

Now on 4th cycle which will be a 12 weeker followed by 3-4 months off. Age end part of 22, weight is now up to 114kg.

Overall i think too much time was spent on even though doses were kept as low to moderate as i could, if i could take it back i would do some things a little different but wouldnt we all:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I been off cyp now for over 2 weeks, no hcg clomid or nolvadex yet, and gains are better than the last few weeks on the juice, maybe because test is being produced naturally now am not sure, will beusing pct meds next week however dont worry


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess were all different, i have done deca, test, dbol in various combinations. I get proper hedache from dbol, no feel good at all until 3rd week or so. On the other hand i recover in 4 weeks, so far regardless of stack, but have never been over a gram AAS per week, also i don't do it other than for my own amusement. I think a good three months is minimum.

Wanna do tren next and see how the nutz behave then.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

To be honest I don't come off just cut down to something like a Sustanon 250 every 7 to 10 days. I will do this foe 6 weeks or so and then back on.


----------



## A7X (Oct 22, 2008)

4 months on 8 months off (including pct). I dont run nor-steroids. Only test, var, mast, winny, Primo Oral - and low dose (600mg weekly total generally).


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

im going to be honest to and say i have no intention of coming completely off for a good year or 2, i dont think PCT is any good unless u actually stay off for a good few months,

last time i did a PCT, i ended up goin on a few weeks after it finished and to be honest id have been better off just cruising on 1ml sus every 2 weeks or somthing,

...so thats what im doing now, ive read all the downsides etc but ive decided to go with it anyway.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont delude yourselves guys, staying on for prolonged periods of time can become problematic.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

i know hacks mate, but i hate coming off and hate the acne that comes with it! im running HCG 2 weeks on, 2 off at 500iu E3D, so not totally lettin my balls shrink, and i will stick to a very low dose of test, 250mg sus e2 weeks, so drop the ester weight and thats probably just under 100mg p/w when cruising, i know really i should come off and stay off but i cant.

when i do eventually come off completly, im going on growth, and going to get some accutane before i come off to f**k the acne off from ever coming.


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

I've just finished a 15wk course of sust @500mg PW, Going to cruise on 100 mg cyp EW dor the next 3 months or so and then gonna blast again for 10wks before coming off for a few months with a proper PCT.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Generally 8 weeks after PCT. Will have nearly managed 14 weeks this time, same time as I was on. Really ready to get going again. Going to a 8 week shorter course this time, and then probably have 3 months off or so.

You do need to let your body recover, its just so damn tempting to get back into it! The question i have asked myself is, when am i ever going to pack it in!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is damn tempting to go back on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

well heres my input, im gaining well after 3 weeks off cyp, no pct as of yet, but will do soon, am i tempted right now to go back on, no not at all, will i? course I will


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

want2getstrong said:


> well heres my input, im gaining well after 3 weeks off cyp, no pct as of yet, but will do soon, am i tempted right now to go back on, no not at all, will i? course I will


 wtf man still no pct?! Next time get a better source its no joke you know:rolleyes: Hit me up on facebook tommorrow man before you do any thing stupid

After reading a few posts by Phil Hernon it really confirmed what Nytol always says, pct is more harmfull than good for most and you may aswell stay on until your ready to be done and then stay off for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

check your facebook con


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> After reading a few posts by Phil Hernon it really confirmed what Nytol always says, pct is more harmfull than good for most


Hey, do you have any links to this I can read?

I think he is wrong, but I would like to see his side of things.

Most all of the drugs used for PCT are used in the medical community to treat men with hypogonadism.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

I was on for 6months: Bulked, Bridged on dbol for 3 weeks, contest prep, rebound. did PCT reccomended by hacksi, including clomid, HCG, nolvadex, vit E, vit D. at my heaviest i weighed 103kg. now 12 weeks later im 98kg but looking the best since the day of my show, feeling big, but ripped to, got abs and obliques which i didnt at 103kg, and thanks to melanotan i got a tan and look and feel better than i ever did when i was on. still got same strength levels and people at my gym are asking me if im back on! i would say PCT is a MUST. oh i also put on my first KG naturally couple weeks back felt good! Really looking forward to going back on at the start of 2009 but im going back on cause i want to and i want to compete again as i enjoy the structure of preping for a contest. dont however feel that im looking forward to going back on because i need to be on, which is the first time ive had this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Hey, do you have any links to this I can read?
> 
> I think he is wrong, but I would like to see his side of things.
> 
> Most all of the drugs used for PCT are used in the medical community to treat men with hypogonadism.


 http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39434 there you go Scott


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

South Champ, do you mean you were on for 6 months before bridging etc, or including?

then just PCT after the 6 months? and how long for? did you notice any bad side effects? what was recovery like dude?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive also been reading that thread con. Phil makes some very interesting points. I spoke to some1 over there who said his prices as a coach are very reasonable as well. i may enquire as would love to have his imput in my training/diet and aas use.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39434 there you go Scott


I posted to it :http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?p=466538&posted=1#post466538

I did not see how Phil had a good arguement for anything, other than staying on if you want to be a pro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I posted to it :http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?p=466538&posted=1#post466538
> 
> I did not see how Phil had a good arguement for anything, other than staying on if you want to be a pro.


 Nice post there Hackski. At the end of the day there are many ways to do some thing as bad as it may sound all the top bbs and plers that i personally know (not over the internet) use pretty much year round and certaintly dont bother with big thought out pcts. Not saying its right or wrong, they have some medical problems as is to be expected but suprisingly most are not directly related to gear but from years of heavy training.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

I have tried to do time on = time off, but i find it takes me a lot of self control to stop me going back on early........ and temptation has usually got the better of me


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> i take 12 weeks on per year, 9 months off, peptides i keep high when off, i feel my long term health is more important,


 What about the thought that peptides have the potential to be a lot more dangerous than AAS?

I for one feel a lot better about my health when shooting some test than a newly found peptide.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dutch what would you class as high peptide use mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hackski , you made a comment about getting around it by using less suppressive gear, whats your opinion on time off between a course such as tbol only at a low dose. the dose i was going to do ( before decideing to wait ) was 40mg tbol pd for 8 weeks, the clomid for pct 4 weeks. would you still sat a reasonable time needs taken before doing a upped dose of te same ie 80mg pd 8 weeks.

just wondering as it intriged me. cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, some guys have little problems, some guys have more problems with recovery.

I cant say specifically as everyone is diffrent, some dont even like t-bol.

So, at that point getting supressed and not getting alot of gains is not the best bang for your buck.

I say, do what works and stick with that.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> What about the thought that peptides have the potential to be a lot more dangerous than AAS?
> 
> I for one feel a lot better about my health when shooting some test than a newly found peptide.


Your a hypochondriac :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I for one feel better about MY health when shooting copius amounts of both:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I noticed some real magic happening with 80mcg of IGF-LR3


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

after my last cycle i took about 2 months and a bit off? i actually got STRONGER than on cycle DURING PCT! shows i was doing something right eh  , kept progressing after pct now back on a small cycle again  ...and its going hella well. check my blog


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

can you please give us or at least me your PCT protocol?


----------



## welshyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

Hope this link shows u the light lol 15 weeks you must be mad! ill take bets on who,s nuts fall off first . 4weeks on 4-6 off

please look and change ya cycles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

welshyeti said:


> Hope this link shows u the light lol 15 weeks you must be mad! ill take bets on who,s nuts fall off first . 4weeks on 4-6 off
> 
> please look and change ya cycles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Tend to give myself two months after pct has finished


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Falconski said:


> Tend to give myself two months after pct has finished


 Now that sounds a bit more reasonable:thumbup1:


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Not long enough. Usually about 2 months but my cycles are mostly 8 to 10 weeks. Sometimes 12.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

hackskii said:


> But, the funny thing is that there is a way around all of this with a good plan, for instance dont use the substances that are very supressive, or if you have to you can use test at the back end waiting for the metabolites from the surpressive gears to clear.
> 
> A good PCT can restore the HPTA in just 45 days.
> 
> ...


Hi mate , in your experience what would you consider the "WORST" Substances ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Deca and tren, deca by far though.


----------



## welshyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

Nothinbg like a roid head that think they know it all research and learn with out ignorance might live a bit longer.

I no longer do cycles longer than 4-6 weeks as I am simply sick of the sides that build up after 4-6 weeks and I no longer feel comfortable walking around with a ****ty lipid profile for months on end.

WHAT QUALIFIES AS SHORT

"In my book" any cycle 6 weeks or less is a short cycle. Personally I now think that 4 weekers give the best gains to sides ratio.

You can do 2 weeks "on" 2-4 weeks "off"

You can do 4 weeks on and 4-6 weeks off

Or you can do 6 weeks on with 6-8 weeks off.

4 weeks on and 4 weeks off, year round, gives excellent results and you are only "on" half the year.

WHY DO THEM

#1.

If you are one of those bro's that does longer cycles, of say 10-12 weeks or more, and then wisely takes an equal amount of time off, and you are tired of loosing so much of your gains post cycle due to the length of the time off...the yoyo affect....then why not try doing shorter cycles with their corresponding shorter off times...... obviously you don't gain as much with a short cycle but then again you don't loose as much post cycle either due to the shorter off time.

Now... over say a year of doing 4 on 4-6 off you are gong to get very similar results as that seen from doing longer cycles of say 12 "on" 12-14 off but with less yo-yo affect and less sides. In fact most of my mates that do 4-6 week cycles tell me that they are actually getting better gains over a years use.

#2.

Do them to have less of a negative impact on ones lipid profile and to have less total time per year with a poor lipid profile.

Some of you may not know that androgens, taken at even newbie bodybuilding doses, alter everyones lipid profile. Everyone sees their hdl(good cholesterol) take a huge "nosedive" and most also see their ldl(bad cholesterol) go up to some degree but not to the same degree that hdl decreases. Generally hdl decreases 40-70% in as little as 2 weeks and ldl increases an average of 36% in 4 weeks. In my experience this reduction in hdl puts all bro's hdl WELL below the pathological minimum of 35. My ldl does not elevate above the pathological level of 160 but others see ldl's well above 160.

Lipid levels typically normalize within 3-10 weeks after discontinuation.

( details taken from article in Medscape)

Here are my "numbers" from the last long cycle of test 750mg/week and Tren 75mg/day. A powerful stack but not a huge dose of gear. It's been as bad with less powerful gear and lower doses. Blood work done after week 7.

Total cholesterol 181...not bad.

ldl 160...not very good

hdl 11.6! CRAPPY big time

Cholesterol to hdl ratio 15.7 to 1...ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE! This is when my doc and I had a COW at the same time.

Triglycerides 50...good.

Here is my "baseline" without gear

Chol 152...great

ldl 106...great

hdl 45-48...good

tri 50..good

chol to hdl ratio....3.16 to 1.....good

.As far as I and my endochrinologist are concerned this lipid altering side of gear use is the single worst side of steroid use.

check link for extra info stacks etc http://www.silownia.net/steroids/a/12221


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i do time on+pct = time off (not always the exact amount so give or take a few weeks)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

welshyeti you obviously have little knowlage and calling people names does not help your case.

Taking time off steriods involves a very stressfull period while homeostatis is once again achieved so doing some thing like 4 on 4 off may be better for lipids but it sure as hell is not for every thing else.

Not every one gets such bad lipid levels in fact no where close normally you need to get some thing like lipitor and get it under control.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

[quote=welshyeti;862506

WHAT QUALIFIES AS SHORT

"In my book" any cycle 6 weeks or less is a short cycle. Personally I now think that 4 weekers give the best gains to sides ratio.

You can do 2 weeks "on" 2-4 weeks "off"

You can do 4 weeks on and 4-6 weeks off

Or you can do 6 weeks on with 6-8 weeks off.

4 weeks on and 4 weeks off, year round, gives excellent results and you are only "on" half the year.


----------



## hardgainer (May 13, 2009)

i always find once i have stop using clomid i feel back 2 normal but i dnt use more gear than i need 2 much gear will leave u run dwmn when u cum off even wiv h.c.g i know people who have bin crashed for years ignorance will cost u in this game. 8 to 10 weeks on 6 off and i feel great after doin that last year


----------



## hardgainer (May 13, 2009)

welshyeti said:


> Nothinbg like a roid head that think they know it all research and learn with out ignorance might live a bit longer.
> 
> I no longer do cycles longer than 4-6 weeks as I am simply sick of the sides that build up after 4-6 weeks and I no longer feel comfortable walking around with a ****ty lipid profile for months on end.
> 
> ...


 that dpends on the person mate me and another trainer i know dnt c any real gains until 6 weeks has past and as for side effects that depends on the amount of gear ur using for instance i use 1 sus every 5 days i know peple who take that wiv nap 50 tabs that is insane. steds r like any other drug the more u take the more ur body gets use 2 it the truth is ignorance will cost u i know people who ****in hammer it and in a few years they will regret it. make sure u correct ur test and estregen levels when u cum off dnt use massive amounts of gear and u will do fine


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I noticed some real magic happening with 80mcg of IGF-LR3


Could you elaborate on this please hacks? What magic did you see?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

:ban: Welsh Yeti?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Until I feel small then I up the dose.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Joshua said:


> Could you elaborate on this please hacks? What magic did you see?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


Take a look at the forearm pic, I think I was on IGF-1LR3 then.

It gave me the most freaky vains ever and I wasnt even lean.

One time I was dieting and taking IGF-1 and the minute I started taking that, I could not lose weight as fast and was frusterated. I cant explain that other than perhaps I wasnt losing as much muscle or was gaining some.

I think peptides are a great addition to the mix once the cycle of gear is over.

I have been meaning to buy some more of that, but I may opt for the CJC-1295 and another peptide.

I have heard guys having great results from that.

I could not imagine the effects of IGF-1 and something like EQ stacked together, that would be a freak show for vains...


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Take a look at the forearm pic, I think I was on IGF-1LR3 then.
> 
> It gave me the most freaky vains ever and I wasnt even lean.
> 
> ...


Thanks hacks!

You are telling this to a man for whom vascularity is as elusive as the Loch Ness monster.

J


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have ran 1 cycle a year the last few years.


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm on my 2nd cycle ever, but i'm doing it for 16 weeks lol. I will stay off for a 4 month period though : damn : and then when thats done, hop on again :bounce:


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

i think its same with all areas of training, everyone says different.. u wil speak to one person an they wil suggest one thing then someone else wil suggest the absolute opposite?. steroids are a drug and if abused they gonna cause some long term effects on your body!.

iv just read throu most of the post on this poll and just about everyone has said different!!. but when you read cycles of the top bodybuilders that is definatly abuse and ther bodies must be just about rotting, any many have died from the extreme abuse!!.. but you could get people who are drinking every night and smoking or you could get someone taking steroids all year round?.. which is worse???.. at the end of the day i think the time off a cycle is just a personal thing, ther is no right or wrong way but ther definatly safer options just depends what risks someone is willing to take!. most steroids are developed for medical purposes so why would it be any different someone with aids taking them all year round or someone just takin them for bodyduilding purposes?.. but definatly would advise breaks between cycles whether its just a week its going to be better than no breaks at all!!... use your head and if ya getting bad side effects and signs its maybe time to lay off them abit!!....

is a good physique worth risking possible future health problems???????


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

6-8 wks


----------



## Jason1984 (May 6, 2009)

Bout 10 weeks on, 10 weeks off! On my 2nd cycle now, damm i've missed it hehe!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

The_Wolverine said:


> is a good physique worth risking possible future health problems???????


No. However in reality if one lives long enough one is probable to run into health problems even if you live a perfect life.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Con said:


> No. However in reality if one lives long enough one is probable to run into health problems even if you live a perfect life.


Well said!


----------



## staffspeted (Sep 22, 2003)

Am just approaching the end of a 16 week Omnadren cycle.

PCT will be immediate Nolva with clomid thrown in 2 weeks after my last shot.

I plan to stay off for 3 months then start another cycle.

Question is.....What do most people use to maintain gains.....is it simply creatine ,protein and good diet?

simples!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

wats off mean ha


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

welshyeti your a fool..

and thats hard to say seeing as im welsh!

4on 4-6off??????

that will well mess with ya body, big time. :cursing:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i take at least twice as long as i was on most of the time...i believe in getting my body returning totally to normal and making sure...i'm totally natural again...and push myself to my total peak naturally before going on a cycle again!!!!
> 
> so if i was on a 12 week cycle,you'd find i take at least 5-6months off,if not longer!!!!
> 
> ...


natural!! you wouldn't know natural if it bit you lol, for your pics you shouldn't use that word again:lol:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

just finished 10 wk of Test En & NPP on PCT for 2 Wks 2 more weeks to go on PCT then i'm having a break so total inc PCT 14 weeks.

But i'm going hard for my next cycle

Test En 500mg EW stacked with NPP

Kick starting cycle with 25mg ED DBOL for first 2 Wks,


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

guys ,thanks for the discussion-it is very informative and balanced.i learn a lot from these threads


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

cant reli coment on this as i have never done a cycle im currently in my first week of doing a 12 week cycle i will update wen im done thanks


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> the time on equals time off thing has largely been an internet fed phenomena over the years,there is no actual proper reasoning behind it,only here say,general opinion folk lore lol


Errr, yeah, I think i'm going to have 10 years on and then see how it goes about a break..

only 6 years to go!


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

i believe you need as much time as your body needs to recover properly and then some.persionally i wouldnt touch gear again until i had all my bloods done test levels,blood sugars etc etc and a full medical and if i even recovered quickly id stil leave at least 6-9 months between courses just my opinion you've only got one body... :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

me fein said:


> id stil leave at least 6-9 months between courses just my opinion you've only got one body... :thumb:


What's the point of doing gear atall mate? After 6 - 9 months are you saying you have kept the gains from prev cycle?? You can't build a seriously large physique once you've started gear by taking massive breaks like that IMO


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> What's the point of doing gear atall mate? After 6 - 9 months are you saying you have kept the gains from prev cycle?? You can't build a seriously large physique once you've started gear by taking massive breaks like that IMO


i have kept most of wat i have put on and i didnt even cycle off my last course right,like i said thats just my opinion every1 has diff goals i dont want to be massivly big id much prefer to have my health and be moderatly big man.its not all about the gear either man after my courses i kept my eating up and kept training hard and i believe you get a better kick of the juice when you go back on then without having to do stupidly big cycles


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fair dos mate, If you don't want to be big you could likely do it all without gear and be relieved of health worries totally. Your call though


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well cant add anything meaningful to this thread as i only did my first ever jab last week...but my plan is to stay on for ever...I definately have no intention of doing PCT...shall just lower my dose every 12 weeks for a lower dose cruise then back up again....thats the plan anyway...but obviously things could change dependent on results


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> fair dos mate, If you don't want to be big you could likely do it all without gear and be relieved of health worries totally. Your call though


of course i wana be big isnt that why we all do it i just think moderation is key mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fukin ell stu take that av off im gana have nightmares


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he's almost showing old man winky


----------



## BullitToothTony (Nov 1, 2009)

weeman said:


> your supposed to come off? oh fck


lmao


----------



## johnboy1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you saying that if you do a cycle, then leave it a few months training without being on steroids, you will lose all of your gains? I can't quite understand that... surely you would keep most of your gains even if you had a 6 month break from a cycle.

John


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

How much you keep off cycle all depends on your PCT and diet off cycle if you lose 50% or more of your gains then 2 things have happened

1 - your gains on cycle where mostly water which could be down to bad diet or sh1t gear

2 - your PCT was crap and you changed to many things when off

there is a third option where you have been ill and depressed and lost nealry 75% of your gains  like me...... :thumb:

as for time off well i have been off for 7months so far it will be 8 when i get back on......



johnboy1981 said:


> Are you saying that if you do a cycle, then leave it a few months training without being on steroids, you will lose all of your gains? I can't quite understand that... surely you would keep most of your gains even if you had a 6 month break from a cycle.
> 
> John


----------



## johnboy1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok I get you, have you still been training hard and keeping up a good diet in all that time off?

I was hoping to do a cycle, then take a few months off and do another cycle, I still train hard and keep up a good diet off cycle and didn't think I would lose anything after my PCT is finished!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you would lose some gains but maintaining a good diet and training regime would limit the loss....

i have most of the time but went through a rough patch when i was had suspected kidney issues(later given a clean bill of health)....


----------



## johnboy1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to hear your healthy mate, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> So, adrenal fetigue, compromised lipid profiles as well as severe testicular atrophy are not solid reasoning, not to mention compromised ligiment and joints from heavy lifting?
> 
> Connective tissue depending on the gear does in fact get comrpomised.
> 
> ...


Nice post man

I ve seen people myself go on sever depression , ED, all while being hypothyroid .

Btw I m on my 4th month off after a 10 week cycle.


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

8 months between my 1st and 2nd cycle.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i try to limit me cycles to 10-14 wks, i believe gains begin to slow around that time

i only use test winstrol masteron, and id use primo if i have the cash, if i want to use orals its winny anavar clen and proviron, as you can see these are maybe the least oppressive AAS, ill limit my future cycles to 9 wks now as im 34 yrs old just feel its long enough

ill never use the 19nors again, tren deca are great but i find em just to hard to recover from, i try to find a balance between good solid gains while never comprimising my over all health

when i see ppl say im never coming off i think its the wrong thing to do, these are a powerful hormone and as a healthy adult produces 60-70mg testosterone a wk naturally i limit my test base to 500-600mg a wk max, i find i still grow and if you have everything else in check like diet sleep training rest etc you should be seeing great results

i do believe im still taking a risk using AAS but i want to try keep it as safe as possible, get blood work a few times a year and be sensible, at the end of the day we BBs get a bad rep unjustly i find, as the normals around us dont understand the dedication


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

double the time off seems logical to me, if i had to get back on cycle. The more the better. I like 1 cycle a year in ht eoffseason to patch up the damage done while in season.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

10 weeks full cycle(inj+orals)+pct = 4months

after pct 4 months off

then 6 weeks orals mostly dbol no pct

after that 2 months off

that's my  year cycling


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

however long it takes for the weather to stop being so pony.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Atm I don't take breaks, last break I had was 14 months ago for about 3 months.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

holy thread revival why is this top of the updates!?!??!?!?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

tprice said:


> holy thread revival why is this top of the updates!?!??!?!?


It's something to do with tapatalk I think, I did something similar the other day.

Random old threads appear at the top


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

damn tapatalk, 2 days in a row i see this thread as new


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i think its people voting on the poll isnt it?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad i seen it pop up, found it an interesting read.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

For me its 2 cycles a year and definately on hcg throughout cycle and Ai.

By october i will be nearly of my last cycle 4 months and in truth havent fully kicked back in yet.Is getting better tho wish i had kept away from deca.

Its a love hate thing for me with aas.Love it while on the cycle tho hate the pct and kicking back in.

Hoping this time i have learnt a lot more and will be making recovering much better for me


----------

